
A Java CPU Simulator Cross-Compiled to JS - spadaccio
http://edumips64.blogspot.com/2016/06/towards-javascript-port-of-edumips64.html
======
spadaccio
See proof-of-concept at
[http://www.edumips.org/edumips64.html](http://www.edumips.org/edumips64.html).
It was cross-compiled using GWT and I am actually looking for someone who'd be
interested in developing a JS UI for it.

